# Ear Flop and Age! Help



## Mack12 (Aug 8, 2012)

I actually posted this in general puppy forum just before I realized this forum existed..rookie mistake.

First question is age(forgive this..prob sounds stupid). Mack was born March 20th..So going by months, he is 5 months one week. If you go by weeks he is 24 weeks..and 24 divided by 4 weeks is 6 months. So is he six months or five months and one week old? This has been confusing me forever now.

..which brings me to his ear. He has one that is down mostly(80-90%of the time). He still has a couple of teeth to lose.. and he had the flying nun before teething. Should I be thinking of gluing or is this normal. Ive read some people say by 6 months its getting pretty late to glue and many say wait till done teething(main reason for the age question).-also does 'done teething' mean- all puppy teeth are out and adult ones are growing or all growing of adult teeth is done? 
His ear has been up before..both ears are floppy when he runs and he is a big puppy with big ears. Ill include some pics of his ears that are recent(except the fly nun teepee pic which was before teething). I would really appreciate some feedback, he looks like a totally different dog with both up. Love him anyway, but if I can help his ear stand I will if its needed. It just seems his ear is so weak right now.

:help:


----------



## germanshep26 (Jul 24, 2012)

I would try to do something now a lot of people say by 7 months it's to late to try. by 5 months is the time you should be looking in to taping or gluing I had asked my vet when can I tape my dogs ear and she told my at 5 months


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Wow. Mack could be my pup Nala's twin brother.. Same age a and ears look exactly the same as Mack's ears


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

He is sure cute


----------



## Mack12 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone so far for the help and compliments...I think I will try gluing..was really hoping not to have to but, you gotta do what you gotta do. lol
Anyway, could someone tell me if you consider Mack 6 months for 5 months and one week(see first post). I just want to get the right terminology. 
Thanks,
Billy


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i was always confused on age too..then someone on here reminded me that not all months are 4 weeks and not to count weeks...so your pup was 5 months on aug 20 and will be 6 months sep 20


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

oh and i too had the ear problem..i started gluing at 5 months..hes 7 months now and has one up and one 3/4 up..ive been gluing off and on. it did help alot


----------



## Mack12 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for the answer on the age thing..its been driving me crazy...now to glue that darn ear!


----------

